# Tor Browser Stopped Working



## cornemuse (Jun 6, 2016)

I have an older comp with Ubuntu (10.10? meerkat? maverick?), I had installed Tor browser a year ago.
I have always installed the updates/upgrades right away. Last Saturday I did the u/g (I think to tor 6.??). Now, Tor will not even start, I do get for an instant faint lines like window borders, just for an instant. It took prolly 1/2 an hour to post/ask about this on Tors Q&A site. I logged on again (took 1/2 hr) but could not respond to a few replies. I have given up there. 

Any ideas what might be the problem??

(I tried reinstalling several times)

-c-


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2016)

Is the TOR version you are upgrading to compatible with your OS version?


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 6, 2016)

Tor spreads out its service, over a network so I assume 1 or more of the providers has been taken down. They may be under attack from home land security or the likes...............Try clearing your browser history out?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> They may be under attack from home land security or the likes..............



I kinda doubt that as TOR has been basically sponsored by homeland security types since it's inception.  Many of the exit nodes are actually run by the US government or someone related to it.

It's initial goal was to allow people under oppressive regimes to post anonymously about their oppression, access blocked sites, etc without getting in trouble from the "people's police."  Obviously people have since used it for other things.

My guess is your Ubuntu needs to be upgraded.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 6, 2016)

If you are upgrading / reinstalling tor browser, don't forget to remove any remaining files from the previous (and most likely faulty) install:


```
$ sudo apt-get remove tor-browser
$ rm -r ~/.tor-browser-en
```


----------



## xvi (Jun 6, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> If you are upgrading / reinstalling tor browser, don't forget to remove any remaining files from the previous (and most likely faulty) install:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Out of curiosity, any reason why you'd do this instead of "apt-get purge"?

Edit: Looked at the command a little closer, I suppose apt-get purge wouldn't clear anything from the home directory.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 6, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I kinda doubt that as TOR has been basically sponsored by homeland security types since it's inception.  Many of the exit nodes are actually run by the US government or someone related to it.
> 
> It's initial goal was to allow people under oppressive regimes to post anonymously about their oppression, access blocked sites, etc without getting in trouble from the "people's police."  Obviously people have since used it for other things.
> 
> My guess is your Ubuntu needs to be upgraded.



I read that some place before, but they did go after its owner n jail him too(not un usual)if true either. OPPS it was a TOR user they wanted, he wouldn't have got caught if he didn't post his real name n email also from the same computer same IP, no VPN no nothing.
 I heard they got snuff movie's, you can buy basically anything you want now it makes sense cops got the best drugs..


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 6, 2016)

Why not just use a newer distro?


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 7, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Tor spreads out its service, over a network so I assume 1 or more of the providers has been taken down. They may be under attack from home land security or the likes...............Try clearing your browser history out?



Purge history _every_ time




blobster21 said:


> If you are upgrading / reinstalling tor browser, don't forget to remove any remaining files from the previous (and most likely faulty) install:
> 
> How does one remove/uninstall in Ubuntu, anyways?
> 
> ...





GoldenX said:


> Why not just use a newer distro?



Did not like newer versions, went back, , ,

(I use XP Pro, _still_, , ,) (tried 7 - 10, did NOT like, went back, , ,)

-c-


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 8, 2016)

cornemuse said:


> Did not like newer versions, went back


That's stupid, don't do it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2016)

hellrazor said:


> That's stupid, don't do it.



Pretty much, but I'm going to go a step further and tell you WHY it's stupid rather than just calling you a name and leaving it at that (I know you mean well hellrazor... lol)

Security updates are often in newer versions and NOT in old ones.  For ubuntu, look here to see how many years it's been since your distro got security updates.  It's been a while for that one:


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 8, 2016)

Did you try any other distribution besides Ubuntu and it's flavors?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 9, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Did you try any other distribution besides Ubuntu and it's flavors?



My bet is he would like this one:

https://ubuntu-mate.org/

It's modern Ubuntu with a old-school gnome like shell.


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 9, 2016)

I would give Fedora a try, it's stable (more than Ubuntu) usually faster, and very secure.
My personal favourite is Arch, so something like Manjaro Linux could do the job.


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 9, 2016)

Stupid here again, Thanks, I think, , ,

I installed 'Zorin 9' yesterday, prefer it a lot over Ubuntu 16.x, but not like ubu 10. Tor works fine on it.

I am gonna be 70 yrs old/young soon, you will find out later that people get set in their ways, , , ,

They _could_ upgrade os's without such radical changes to gui's, <- maybe that would be stupid, I dont know, , ,

-c-

(I guess I'm one of the stupid Mensans, , , ,) (I was a heavy equipment operator for 40+ years, computers are playthings for me)


----------



## xvi (Jun 9, 2016)

R-T-B said:


>


I like this graph. It is a beautiful graph.


cornemuse said:


> I installed 'Zorin 9' yesterday, prefer it a lot over Ubuntu 16.x, but not like ubu 10. Tor works fine on it.


Glad to hear it's fixed! Given how stable Linux is, I've had to work on ancient Linux rigs that have just ran and ran and ran for years. Finding updates for those can be a bit tricky.


----------

